# Mara or Krisky myths?



## MotherofDragons (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about the myths of Mara (from Scandinavia) or the Slavic/Russian myths of Krisky? Female demonic spirits said to suffocate a child to death in its sleep...

Or does anyone have any good links/book rec's on the subject of Slavic/Russian mythology?

Thanks.

-MoD


----------



## Feo Takahari (Feb 27, 2014)

I looked up the Mara I knew*, but it turns out he's from Sri Lanka. I suppose there's probably no connection.

Wikipedia claims that Mara comes from the same root as "nightmare," but doesn't have much else of interest.

This page is the only result of interest when searching "Krisky myth."

*The one from Shin Megami Tensei-- it's basically a giant green penis with a mouth.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been digging through library resources. I found this in Northern Mythology by Benjamin Thorpe:



> The Mara belongs to the same family with the Vardogl, Draug, etc. In appearance, she resembles a most beautiful woman . . . She passes through locked doors, assails persons sleeping by setting herself on them . . . Not satisfied with tormenting persons, but will ride both sheep and horses . . . Must exit by the same way through which she entered . . . [To banish] wrap a knife in a cloth . . . let it turn three times round the body, while uttering certain rimes.



In other words, it's yet another variant of the myths to explain sleep paralysis. Just with a beautiful woman instead of this ugly mug:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/56/John_Henry_Fuseli_-_The_Nightmare.JPG

I need to leave before my car gets towed, but I can check back again on Monday.


----------

